# [A] Malygos (PvE) ||| Revolution sucht!



## Szyslak (12. September 2007)

Revolution ist eine Allianzgilde auf dem Realm Malygos (nochmal für die, die es nicht schaffen es aus dem Threadtitel heraus zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )! 

Was können wir dir bieten? 
Naja wir sind ein netter Haufen, dass steht schonmal fest! Zielstrebig, witzig und hilfsbereit auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine hübsche Gildenhomepage haben wir auch, sowie einen Raidplaner und einen eigenen TS-Server!
Ein DKP-System ist vorhanden!
Im Moment raiden wir Das Auge und den Schlangenschrein (SSC 1/6 - Auge 1/4).
Karazhan haben wir auf Farm Status und wird nur noch nebenbei gemacht! Gruul ist mittlerweile auch schon Farmstatus.

Derzeit suchen wir:
- Druide (Wiederherstellung)
- Paladin (Holy)
- Priester (Holy)
- Schamanen (Holy - btw. nennt man die so? ^^)
(Es dürfen sich natürlich auch die anderen Klassen bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Unsere Raidzeiten:
*Mo: 20:00 - 23:00*
*Di: 20:00 - 23:00*
*Mi: 20:00 - 23:00*
*Do: 20:00 - 23:00*
Fr: 20:00 - 23:00
Sa: 20:00 - 23:00
*So: 19:00/20:00 - 23:00*

Wir gehen 5 mal die Woche raiden. Die *fett* gedruckten Raidtage sind feste Raidtage. Die anderen Tage sind optional. Zudem kann es auch mal vorkommen dass wir länger machen (wenn alle damit einverstanden sind)!

Was wir von euch erwarten:
- Keine Epicgeilheit
- Scheue keine Repkosten, denn wir sind zielstrebig (Zeit und Geduld)
- Pünktlich zu angesetzten Terminen da sein
- Vorbereitet erscheinen (sprich Pots, Flasks, etc.)
- Diszipliniertes verhalten im Raid
- Ts Pflicht
- Raidvorteilbringende AddOns wie z.B. KTM
- Mind. Karazhan/Heroic equipped! Höheres Equipment von Vorteil.
- Du solltest deine Klasse beherrschen

Interesse geweckt?
Dann einfach mal auf www.wow-revolution.at vorbeischauen und eine Bewerbung da lassen!

MfG, Szyslak aka Busy


----------



## Szyslak (17. September 2007)

Wir suchen immernoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (24. September 2007)

Es wird weiterhin gesucht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (1. Oktober 2007)

Bewerbt euch Ihr hüpschän!


----------



## Szyslak (5. November 2007)

slash push


----------



## Szyslak (12. November 2007)

/schubs


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2007)

o man bist du verzweiwelt**nicht bose sein**und du spamst dein eigenes Thread zu


----------



## Szyslak (14. November 2007)

Naja..
Als Verzweiflung sehe ich das nicht..
Schliesslich editier ich meinen Beitrag da oben sehr oft, da es anscheinend schon was bezweckt hat. Als Spam sehe ich das ebenfalls nicht da ich diesen Beitrag nur wöchentlich pushe und nicht wie in den öffentlichen Realmforen bis zu 3 mal am Tag ~~


----------

